# No wonder these things were recalled!



## carlalotta (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, the Evinrude is in approximately 1,000 different pieces and ready to be cleaned. (No, I am not going to restore it or mess with its originality in any way...apparently there were some serious worries that I would alter this bike after my first post haha I was only joking!! Promise!!) I thought it looks neat like this and you can really see just how strange these bikes were built so I thought I would share...


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I like seeing the "exploded view" as well. 
  That thing's pretty nice.... for a boys bike


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, cool. Thanks for posting. What a crazy way to build a bike.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazing!  Looks like it's going to be a KILLER og example!  Looks like it is cleaning up extremely well...

Can't wait to see it re-assembled.  Hopefully you took notes :eek:


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2011)

...and then there's the idiotic concept that simpler is better. Who was the chief designer of the Evinrude anyhow? Rube Goldberg.


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2011)

It looks like a James Bond 007 bicycle. Open your briefcase in the hotel room, assemble it, and ride off! LOL!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 20, 2011)

Truth be told, looking at those pictures I wouldn't have a clue where to start or where to finish! In the first picture on the righthand side, is that the bottom bracket attached to that chrome rod? Good job on keeping it stock and original Carlotta!


----------



## chitown (Sep 20, 2011)

To think this was designed before CAD is just amazing. All those freegin linkages. Milwaukee is better at brewing beer than designing full suspension frames... after that rebuild it will be Miller Time for sure!

I was thinking, in this state it looks like some piece of light artillery.

Thanks for the pics and can't wait to see the rebuild. Should be an amazing example of an OG Evinude.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 20, 2011)

*i love it!*

glad you keep posting!
thanks for sharing you heavy hitter you!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope you took alot of pictures or numbered the parts


----------



## jpromo (Sep 20, 2011)

So the frame alone appears to be about 7 pieces; how unreal! And I thought 3 piece cranks were too much.


----------



## miller32 (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!  I just took my Evinrude upstairs and began to look at all the different parts in detail.  Trying to figure out where to start.  Now that I see your pics....I am wondering if I need more room and a bunch more ziploc bags before I take the bike apart.  WOW!!!!  It looks like your forks are super nice!!!!!


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya know, if I put "see an Evinrude completely disassembled on a sheet" on my bucket list, I can honestly say I would not expect it to ever-never-ever happen...guess I can scratch that one off...thanks for sharing, very cool


----------



## tony d. (Sep 20, 2011)

remenber  NO EXTRA PARTS when put back together


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 20, 2011)

*I don't want to dissassemble mine...*

I'm all intimidated about doing mine now.....


----------



## Walker (Sep 21, 2011)

looks pretty straight forward, just insert tab A into slot A:eek:


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 27, 2011)

It is starting to look like a bicycle again! Still have a little ways to go yet....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 27, 2011)

carlalotta said:


> It is starting to look like a bicycle again! Still have a little ways to go yet....






WOW! This bike is beautiful! 

Keep up the good work and keep us updated this bike is awesome!


----------

